# Alternative itunes Icon.



## satanicpoptart (May 21, 2002)

i dont know how to convert it to a .icns but maybe this would work for some of you guys as an alternative itunes icon.  remeber the transparency before you convert it....

it looks crappy i know but i dint want to work on it anymore.


----------



## simX (May 21, 2002)

Please tell me how that icon relates in ANY way to iTunes (besides the CD that you obviously stole  ).


----------



## adambyte (May 22, 2002)

iTunes visualizer + his iTunes icon = Good times.


----------



## wdw_ (May 22, 2002)

Hey Satanicpoptart.

I made and attached an icon and I think it's what you were going for.


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 22, 2002)

Well, if you visit satanicpoptart's website at Mac.com, you'll understand the WEED association.  The site is riddled with maijuana paraphernalia including the structural formula of THC (delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol).  The only things missing, from what I can see, are pictures of joints, bongs, bowls, and clips, oh and almost forgot, ROLLING PAPERS.

Hey man, pass that over.  Piece man, piece (Woodstock, 1960s).


----------



## wdw_ (May 22, 2002)

I have his mac.com site bookmarked.


----------



## nkuvu (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *Piece man, piece*


Piece of what?  

Oh, you mean peace?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 22, 2002)

some of those pix are from my garden... most are just from the internet. my web page kinda sucks. i havnt had time to work with the dreamweaver beta to kinda fiqure out html... and if my drug association makes anybody uncompfurtable then ill will stop talking about it if you let me know, im not trying to make enemys.

and yes the visulizer plus pot = very very good times

wdw_-thanks for the bookmark dude!


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2002)

lol! A whole...32 people...have viewed his webpage!


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

Heh. I guess all of you here puff the magic dragon  (overgeneralization, don't flame me)


----------



## nkuvu (May 22, 2002)

How dare you assume that I partake in anything?  You evil little insane poster!  Why even the mention of.....

Oh, nevermind.  You said *don't* flame me.  Sorry, I misread.  

This is a joke, for those of you who didn't catch on right away...


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

Oh, so your post was a joke? Sorry, I didn't catch on. I was about to begin stalking you (j/k)


----------



## nkuvu (May 22, 2002)

Yeah, I've found it best to include a disclaimer when I make a joke like that.  No one understands me in real life, why should I expect them to understand me here?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 22, 2002)

first i should point out that nobody should speak negativly of something they have never experenced.


----------



## wdw_ (May 22, 2002)

I've never smoked anything. I don't really have an opinion on weed, so I haven't posted anything against or for it.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 22, 2002)

good man!


----------



## nkuvu (May 22, 2002)

For the record, let me say that I never spoke negatively about anything in this thread.  I was just jokin with xoot.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 22, 2002)

ok thanks i miss understood your post man, i just hope this dosnt turn into a huge right vs. left policical debate at the bar, sense the bar is technicaly not part of any country, it cant be ilegal to light up. waho!


----------



## nkuvu (May 22, 2002)

As long as you're not hurting anyone else, I don't care what you do.  Well, hurting someone else or trying to sell them something.  

But if you hurt someone while under the influence of something, I will criticize you.  That something doesn't have to be illegal -- the 16 year old kid completely jazzed up on coffee is not someone I want driving (for example).


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 23, 2002)

*Originally posted by nkuvu:*


> Piece of what?
> 
> Oh, you mean peace?



"Peace" was intentionally replaced with "Piece" due to the recent "Grammar Matters" thread.  I was wondering if anyone was going to catch that.


----------



## Valrus (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *first i should point out that nobody should speak negativly of something they have never experenced. *



Watch the sweeping generalizations, bud. How about... *murder*?

That said, I'll speak negatively of drugs if I please. 

Incidentally, I think the government should legalize drugs, but I tend to have somewhat less respect for people who use them than for those who don't.

-the valrus


----------



## RacerX (May 23, 2002)

> _words of wisdom by satanicpoptart _
> *first i should point out that nobody should speak negativly of something they have never experenced. *



I don't know, for some strange reason I tend to lump things like _putting your hand in a blender_, _pounding nails into your skull_, _smoking_ and _doing drugs_ into the same category. That is not to say that some people don't find these things thoroughly enjoyable, I just don't think I'll be trying any of them any time soon.

To each their own.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 23, 2002)

all of those things are good points but murder and hammering nail's into ones skull are in a different area in my mind....  socialy, smoking cigarets isnt bad because its not against the law.  just because marijuana is illegal dosnt mean its such a horrible evil thing like murder.

about half of the full professors at KU:deparment of design have and still smoke daily.... they are esteemed faculty who have educated millions of students... 

when i said "first i should point out that nobody should speak negativly of something they have never experenced."  it was not in terms of things that are completly morally wrong. like killing a person.

and for gods sake people this is just a thread about a icon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 24, 2002)

Yes, but threads change over time. 

To add my insanity to the debate:

I don't smoke and never will. I know many people who do, and they aren't really worse off because of it. If they enjoy it, and they don't hurt anyone, I say, fine. But if they are screwing up their lives because of it, or if they are too high to come into school and function, like one person I know, then I'm going to give them a hell of a hard time. I don't have anything against people who use drugs (well, OK, maybe it lowers my personal opinion of their strength of character a bit, but...), but people whose lives revolve around drugs are pretty sad, in my mind. It just seems to me that if you're taking drugs as an escape from your life, you're taking the easiest, cheapest-ass way out. It's like suicide: it's the most selfish thing you can do, but hey, it gets you away from your problems. It just screws up everyone else's lives. Weed isn't like that--most of the time, it doesn't affect people around the smoker in any real significant way--but I just feel that if you can't deal with problems on your own, you need to work it out instead of letting some drug attempt to do it for you. Sure, getting high may be nice, but seriously, I'm one of those people who can get "high off of life". I just don't see why some people can't enjoy life as it is, accept the good and the bad for what it is and not try to change it. OK, I'm starting to rant... time to go...


----------



## Valrus (May 25, 2002)

Three words that I'm surprised no one's brought up yet:

_Second-hand smoke._

Eh? Maybe that doesn't relate to weed too much.

You can't stop the spiral of this thread now, satanicpoptart.  That's what you get for bringin' up weed in a forum full of smart people with all kinds of different opinions.

And Bluefusion - I am 100% with you, and then you left just as it was getting good! I think it's kind of lame if you need drugs to be happy, or even if your happiness is increased enough by drugs to make it worth all the health risks. And what does it say about you if you have to lose some of your mental capacity to have a good time?

-the valrus


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 27, 2002)

the same should apply to alcohol, everybody always gets on me about weed when i don't even do it more then  once a month.  i know for a fact that at least 1 in 4 at my school get drunk 5 nights aweek in the summer is that any different or wrong.  and everybody knows that almost all adults drink regularly.  so are they as "stupid", "murdering", or "masacistic" as i am?  the same goes for cigaret smokers, we are talking about 90 percent of the population here.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Stan--

You're totally correct. This applies to everything, but it DOES apply more to pot just because pot is 1) illegal, 2) it has no positive effects at all (when you really stop and think about it--I mean, is getting high for an hour worth the years of pain you will cause others?), and 3) there is no social situation where it's actually accepted. That may not be neccessarily the best thing; I mean, smoking is seen as a "community thing" and alcohol to a lesser extent, just because they are so common. But weed is one of those things that isn't really considered "right" most of the time. I'm not saying I agree with that, but I won't smoke cigarettes or weed and I won't become an alcoholic for these same reasons. I'm not planning on doing anything to my life that wasn't made with total conscious control  And BTW, stan, seeing as you only do it once a month (you say), I have no real problem with it. It's the people I know who get high literally every day of the week during the school year that scare the hell out of me. People who come into school high, smoke during lunch break, and smoke during free periods. That's about three times a day (plus whatever they do at night, usually drinking), almost every day. So no, this isn't aimed at you personally. You're still cool  don't worry  It's just that after all that, I don't see the point of "advocating" the marijuana leaf symbol on something like the *iTunes* icon, of all things .. I mean, it just doesn't _seem_ useful to me. But that's just my opinion.

Valrus: See? I can keep talking!


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 27, 2002)

1)just becuase pot is ilegal dosnt mean its wrong.(a. in some contries is perfectly legal b. see the stupid laws thread)

2)ever heard of medicinal marijuana?

3)socialy accepted at highschool parties, college parties, and all the faculty parties ive been to at k.u.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Yes, yes, and yes. But it's not in the same league as alcohol or cigarettes in terms of social acceptability.


----------



## dricci (May 27, 2002)

George Washington and many others used marijuana the same as we use Alcohol or Cigaretts today. I have to agree that it's more of a social thing and perfectly fine in other countries, however here in the US we've been led so far as to believe it's very wrong and deadly, it could never be accepted. If it were to be legalized, you'd hear one case of a Pot DUI or a Pot related murder and there'd be a public outcry. I don't see how it is any more dangerous than drinking alcohol, you just have to set limits for yourself and be responsible for what happens. Now I would never smoke it myself, but I am sure there are lots of people out there who would be happy about being able to do it legally.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, I definitely agree. There's no fundamental difference (in terms of the side effects) between marijuana and alcohol, it's that for some stupid reason alcohol is the more "accepted" of the two. If marijuana was legalized, this would change. I think that marijuana could/should be legalized just for the sake of being on equal ground with all of the other "dangerous/deadly substances" out there (lol). But again, I'm not going to celebrate legalization by going out and smoking a few


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 27, 2002)

btw they tested shakespears pipe for some reason and it has "thc" resedue all over it.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Now THAT i'm not surprised at at all 

That shakespeare dude had some problems, lol


----------



## adambyte (May 27, 2002)

To toke, or not to toke, that is the question
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind
To suffer the slings and arrows of the real world
or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
and in opposing, smoke some weed and have a good time.


----------



## adambyte (May 27, 2002)

My gentle Puck, come hither. Thou rememberest
since once I sat upon a promontory,
and heard a mermaid on a dolphin's back
uttering such dulcet and harmonious breath
that the rude sea grew civil at her song,
and certains stars shot madly from their spheres
to hear the sea maid's music?

That very time, I saw, but thou coulds't not, because I was stoned off my a**.


----------



## wdw_ (May 27, 2002)

**tear**sniff**


That's beautiful.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Arrgh... and here we are having a Julius Caesar test today... 

"O pardon me, thou bleeding piece of earth,
that I am meek and gentle with these butchers.
Thou art the ruins of the noblest man
that ever lived in the tide of times.

over thy wounds do i prophesy
baked off my ass so i think your cuts are talking to me
a curse shall light upon the limbs of men
domestic fury and fierce civil strife shall cumber all the parts of italy
blood and destruction so in use
yet pot so familiar
that mothers will not really think at all
when they behold their infants
quartered by the hands of war
and Caesar's spirit, higher than a kite
with Ate by his side come hot from the pipe
cry "havoc!" and let slip
the smoke of war..."


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

"O pardon me, thou insane poster xoot,
Could you please stop posting thy meaningless posts?
Because I weep in the night,
Knowing that I will wake up to a full thread of thy insanity."

Cool, huh?


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *"O pardon me, thou insane poster xoot,
> Could you please stop posting thy meaningless posts?
> Because I weep in the night,
> ...


Only if you take your own advice...


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 29, 2002)

Pot is a plant that grows in the ground.
If God didn't want it, it wouldn't be around.
So all of you fools who wanna get high...
shut your fncking mouths and give it a try!


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 29, 2002)

Just to clear a few things up about Marijuana use...
*1. WHAT IS MARIJUANA?*

Marijuana refers to the dried leaves and flowers of the cannabis plant, which contain the non-narcotic chemical THC at various potencies. It is smoked or eaten to produce the feeling of euphoria. The different strains of this herb produce different sensual effects, ranging from sedative to stimulant.

*2. WHO USES MARIJUANA?*

There is no simple profile of a typical marijuana user. It has been used for thousands of years for medical, social, and religious reasons and for relaxation. Several of our Presidents are believed to have smoked it including the infamouse Bill Clinton. One out of every five Americans say they have tried it. It is still popular among artists, writers, musicians, activists, lawyers, inventors, working people, etc.

*3. HOW LONG HAVE PEOPLE BEEN USING MARIJUANA?*

Marijuana has been used since ancient times. While field hands and working people have often smoked the raw plant, aristocrats historically prefer hashish made from the cured flowers of the plant. It was not seen as a problem until a calculated disinformation campaign was launched in the 1930's, and the first American laws against using it were passed.

*4. IS MARIJUANA ADDICTIVE?*

No, it is not. Most users are moderate consumers who smoke it socially to relax. We now know that 10% of our population have "addictive personalities" and they are neither more nor less likely to overindulge in cannabis than in anything else. On a relative scale, marijuana is less habit forming than either sugar or chocolate but more so than anchovies. Sociologists report a general pattern of marijuana use that peaks in the early adult years, followed by a period of levelling off and then a gradual reduction in use.

*5. HAS ANYONE EVER DIED FROM USING MARIJUANA?*

No one has ever died from using marijuana. THC is one of the few chemicals for which there is no known toxic amount. The federal agency NIDA says that autopsies reveal that 75 people per year are high on marijuana when they die: this does not mean that marijuana caused or was even a factor in their deaths. The chart below compares the number of deaths attributable to selected substances in a typical year:

Tobacco->340,000 - 395,000

Alcohol (excluding crime/accidents)->125,000+

Prescription Drug Overdose-.24,000 - 27,000

Illegal Drug Overdose->3,800 - 5,200

Marijuana.->0

*Source: U.S. Government Bureau of Mortality Statistics, 1987



*6. DOES MARIJUANA LEAD TO CRIME AND/OR HARD DRUGS?*

No. The only crime most marijuana users commit is that they use marijuana. And, while many people who abuse dangerous drugs also smoke marijuana, the old "gateway drug" theory is now discredited, since virtually everyone started out using legal drugs such as sugar, coffee, cigarettes, alcohol, etc.

*7. DOES MARIJUANA MAKE PEOPLE VIOLENT?*

No. In fact, Federal Bureau of Narcotics director Harry Anslinger once told Congress just the opposite - that it leads to non-violence and pacifism. If he was telling the truth (which he and key federal agencies have not often done regarding marijuana), then re-legalizing marijuana should be considered as one way to curb violence in our cities. The simple fact is that marijuana does not change your basic personality. The government says that over twenty million Americans still smoke it, probably including some of the nicest people you know.

*8. DOES MARIJUANA AFFECT YOUR HEALTH AT ALL?*

Yes. Smoking anything is not healthy, but marijuana is less dangerous than tobacco and people smoke less of it at a time. This health risk can be avoided by eating the plant instead of smoking it, or can be reduced by smoking smaller amounts of stronger marijuana. There is no proof that marijuana causes serious health or sexual problems but, like alcohol, its use by children or adolescents is discouraged. Cannabis is a medicinal herb that has hundreds of proven, valuable theraputic uses - from stress reduction to glaucoma to asthma to cancer therapy, etc..

*9. WHAT ABOUT ALL THOSE SCARY STATISTICS AND STUDIES?*

Most were prepared as scare tactics for the government by Dr. Gabriel Nahas, and were so biased and unscientific that Nahas was fired by the National Institute of Health and finally renounced his own studies as meaningless. For one experiment, he suffocated monkeys for five minutes at a time, using proportionately more smoke than the average user inhales in an entire lifetime. The other studies that claim sensational health risks are also suspect, since they lack controls and produce results which cannot be replicated or independently verified.

*10. WHAT CAN I DO ABOUT MARIJUANA?*

No independent government panel that has studied marijuana has ever recommended jail for users. Concerned persons should therefore ask their legislators to re-legalize and tax this plant, subject to age limits and regulations similar to those on alcohol and tobacco.


----------

